# When will he stop growing? ??



## Jacknjoy (May 21, 2011)

Hi all adorable puppy owners ...

My puppy is 10 months old. He was bred from two cockapoos and unfortunately i dont know what they weigh. Jack is 27 pounds so far. The breeder said he would be max 25lbs. Lol go figure. I love my baby dog but geez!!! Lol

Any comments are welcome and appreciated  

Joy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how tall is he, is he nutered. my heviest girl is around 24-25lb i think and she is a little over weight as i need to push to feel her ribs, where as the others i can run my hands over them and feel a light lare of fat over their ribs but not need to push. m girls are between 15"-18" tall at the sholder.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is quite a bit bigger than Rascal, he is now 10 mths and we hope he has reached his adult size, as Rascal had stopped growing at this point, he just filled out a bit.
They both have same mum, but diff dads and Scamps dad was bigger but Scamp is bigger than both his parents.


----------



## Jacknjoy (May 21, 2011)

It seems that Jack is about 19 inches tall to his shoulder. He's pretty muscular taking more after the cocker spaniel than poodle.

Your puppies are ADORABLE.

I love cockapoos especially mine <3


----------

